# Bartok stage works



## lokman

Does anyone know of any planned performance of B. Bartók's works for the stage (e.g. Bluebeard, Miraculous Mandarin, Wooden Prince) in the near future, anywhere in the world? I would like to attend one. 
TIA,


----------



## Ukko

Sorry I can't point you at one. I only stick my nose in here to say that I actually admire Bluebeard's Castle enough to take a chance on seeing it live. (I'm a Bartók 'follower', but an opera fearer).


----------



## lokman

Hilltroll72, I don't know Bluebeard at all, but will take a chance on seeing it live. Especially on account of the music for the Mandarin, which I do know. 

I guess it'll be a long wait.


----------



## Ukko

lokman said:


> Hilltroll72, I don't know Bluebeard at all, but will take a chance on seeing it live. Especially on account of the music for the Mandarin, which I do know.
> 
> I guess it'll be a long wait.


The music for 'Mandarin' is good; the story line is dismaying. Wooden Prince is early Bartók, and not among my favorite musics.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

lokman said:


> I guess it'll be a long wait.


I don't see why. It was done in London this January.

Concert performance in San Francisco in June (www.sfsymphony.org/season/Event.aspx?eventid=50286): "MTT conducts the thrilling one-act opera, Duke Bluebeard's Castle, presented here with theatrical lighting and brilliant set pieces to better illustrate this extraordinary tale." according to the website.

Try Google.


----------

